# Pier Fishing in Ft. Walton, FL



## nolefisher33 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey everyone, new here and curious about the "right way" to fish the pier. I go to Ft. Walton a few times a year and love to fish off the pier although I rarely catch anything besides skipjack when they're running through. Anyone have any advice as to what tackle and bait to use? Any help is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

So whatcha using for bait/lure? What are you targeting? On a outgoing high tide the trout fishing is good in the deeper holes on live shrimp. Sheepshead around the pilings with fiddlers,clam,shrimp,or tube worms. Redfish maybe @ lowtide in the sandy potholes and @ high tide around structure. Also if you got a sturdy rod I would say take one of those skipjacks and toss it out and see what happens.  Most important advice I can give you is to talk to the locals on the pier you decide to fish and do as they do. Every pier has its secrets and honeyholes. Tightlines! :fishing:
b.t.w. Welcome to the board!! :beer:


----------



## nolefisher33 (Feb 26, 2007)

Well for the most part I usually use cut up squid. The shrimp they sell at the pier is usually pretty crappy and falls off when you cast. I sometimes throw out a Gotcha plug and see if I can snag somethin with that. So from your post i'm assuming that live shrimp would be better than dead to use? Any advice on a good rig? Would I be better off fishing off the bottom or letting it float up a little bit? Thanks for the advice and welcoming!


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Gotchas are pretty good. That must be what ur getting those skips on. You may also land a few blues or crevelle jacks(lots of fun) if they cruise through. I usually put my live shrimp on a jighead or put a splitshot over the hook (size 2/0) to keep the bait down(Trout are on the bottom this time of year). You can also fish it under a cork. They seem to trigger their curiosity. I've been using a "Cajun Thunder". Works pretty good with live shrimp. As far as baiting the shrimp I like to go through the head from the bottom up through the top. Just avoid hitting the black spot on their head. That's the brain and they will die. Good luck!! :fishing:


----------



## nolefisher33 (Feb 26, 2007)

Great, thanks for all the advice Rhorm! Very helpful


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Anytime nolefisher!  I hope to get up ur way this spring for some cobia!!


----------



## nolefisher33 (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh yea, i've seen a few out there in the times I went. I saw one guy pull up a nice size one the last time I went. I got so excited I went out and bought a rig and haven't seen one since! That's my luck though hah. Maybe this year will be better


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

rhorm said:


> So whatcha using for bait/lure? What are you targeting? On a outgoing high tide the trout fishing is good in the deeper holes on live shrimp. Sheepshead around the pilings with fiddlers,clam,shrimp,or tube worms. Redfish maybe @ lowtide in the sandy potholes and @ high tide around structure. Also if you got a sturdy rod I would say take one of those skipjacks and toss it out and see what happens.  Most important advice I can give you is to talk to the locals on the pier you decide to fish and do as they do. Every pier has its secrets and honeyholes. Tightlines! :fishing:
> b.t.w. Welcome to the board!! :beer:


I've got the feeling that you've never even been to Fort Walton Beach, much less fished off the pier. I live here and in the 30 years I've fished the pier, I personally have never seen a trout caught on it.(I'm sure it has happened, but not too often) You give a lot of detailed advice about an area you are unfamiliar with.


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

To Nolefisher, you never mentioned the times of year that you fish here. The techniques vary according to the time of year. I learned by watching the locals and not bothering them. I found that the people that fish the pier a lot and do well, get bombarded with questions by tourists all day and get tired of answering them. After awhile, they just give short, inaccurate answers. The people that start spewing a torrent of information are usually new and eager to share their limited experience. You'll learn the most by just watching. During the summer, flylining a cigar minnow is the standard technique for several species. Leave the squid for offshore bottom fishing. Good luck and welcome.


----------



## nolefisher33 (Feb 26, 2007)

Well I make it down there at all different times of the year, but mainly spring and summer. I'll probably be making a trip there in the next month or so, what would the fishing look like then?


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

We are sitting around looking at a few inches of snow and these guys are talking about pier fishing.


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

In the next month or so, you'll see people inside the second bar sight casting jigs for pompano. By late March, You'll see folks around the end of the pier waiting to cast on cobia with big jigs. Spanish mackeral should be around also and people will be using gotcha's and straw/bubble rigs. We've had a mild winter, and as soon as the water hits 70, the king mackeral will start showing up.


----------



## nolefisher33 (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh awesome, that sounds promising  Can't wait to get over there now! Thanks for the info!

Ouch for the snow  Glad I moved to Florida!


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*For*

most parts all the piers in fla can be fish the same way, i might have to change somethings. But thats what being a fisherman is about, so someone "CAN" give infor on fishing a certain area. Even without ever fishing there, that isnt bad abvise. Just something to get someone started, I for one give alot of detailed infor. And might have never even fish the area, that doesnt mean that its wrong...."Rhorm" was just trying to help, you (Fishhead) didnt have to shoot his info down.....You might have added to it, like you did....But there was no need for the rest of your reply.....Everyone is just trying to help....But i am sure i can go some where, and fish it the same way i fish most place...And just because you havent caught a trout there, doesnt mean they arent there.....Do you need some tips


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Fishhead, You are right I have never been to Ft.Walton so i was trying to wing it by giving advice based on how I fish my pier. Just trying to help and I'm sorry if I offended you by miscommunicating the fact that I am a expert on fishing your area. I know nothing about your pier only general information. Maybe the trout don't hang at your pier or if so rarely but, my reply was based upon what is biting now in the cold weather not a month from now. I also disagree about the locals giving short answers to those that ask questions. Maybe you do but, I help everyone out at my pier as much as I can. By the way I only go pier fishing 5 days a week. Also Nole is not a tourist or seasonal he lives there according to his posted location. Anyway I'm glad you stepped up to help out cause you seem very knowledgable of your area and have alot to show the newcomers. Just try and relax a little. Nobody here is trying to give bad advice. We are all here to help each other out and share stories. Tight lines and no hard feelings.  :beer:


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

It has been almost 30 years since I fished those piers(I'm sure several are gone). Fisheadgib gave some good advise on how to learn a pier and each fishes differently. Good observation is the 1st method, after a while you will find someone who can expound on the subitlies of the pier. But his descriptions fit about what I remember. Gotcha's would be a good bet since most predators will hit them from time to time and they do allow you watch other people. Also don't be afraid to ask what rig you are using and if they show you ask how you work it. You will be surprised at the help you get by asking good questions.


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Exactly digger. I agree totally with you gotta ask good questions and most on the pier are not a-holes. They will help ya out. And nole before long you will be one of em and giving others advice. Fishhead has 30 years experience there i would hook up with him. Tight lines!


----------



## nolefisher33 (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for all of the advice everyone  I found all of you info very useful Rhorm will help me out at any pier I go to, even if some are different  And Digger, ya I seem to have had some luck with the Gotcha plugs, but it seems that I only pull up Skipjack. I might have hooked a mackeral once, but I can't remember. Is there some trick to it that i'm missing?


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

nolefisher33 said:


> Thanks for all of the advice everyone  I found all of you info very useful Rhorm will help me out at any pier I go to, even if some are different  And Digger, ya I seem to have had some luck with the Gotcha plugs, but it seems that I only pull up Skipjack. I might have hooked a mackeral once, but I can't remember. Is there some trick to it that i'm missing?


What I do when fishing for spanish with a gotcha is toss it out and let it fall to the bottom (they hit alot on the fall) if not then reel in as fast as ya can once it has sank to get a hook up. The spanish though have just now started schooling around the skyway so they probably aren't there yet but, it won't be long as long as it keeps getting warmer. Tight Lines! :fishing:


----------



## nolefisher33 (Feb 26, 2007)

Ohhhh, I always let it sink for just a second then real it in. I'll have to give that a try, thanks! :fishing:


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Nole, one REALLY good tip I picked up from the locals in Naples FL when I was down there for 6 months last year was the pink banana jig. Dam that thing will get you your limit in pomps and spanish in no time if they are around. They tear it up and will make you put your gotchas away. I bought a few and will take a pic for ya. These were made by a old salt (very nice guy) named Monte who is a Naples Pier novice. Don't know if you can get them outside Naples but, they are under the brand name "Monte's jigs" If you see em I highly recommend. :fishing:


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

I didn't mean to sound as critical as I did towards anyone, I was just making a point as to how much things differ in different areas. We don't fish for trout on the pier, we don't have or use clams or bloodworms either. And If you tried to run one of those trolly line setups, you would probably start a riot. Just going 40 miles down the beach to Panama City is a little different than fishing on Okaloosa. I've got no hard feelings towards anyone and I hope no one has any towards me.


----------



## nolefisher33 (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh that sounds great, i'd love to see a pic of them if you don't mind


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Fisheadgib said:


> I didn't mean to sound as critical as I did towards anyone, I was just making a point as to how much things differ in different areas. We don't fish for trout on the pier, we don't have or use clams or bloodworms either. And If you tried to run one of those trolly line setups, you would probably start a riot. Just going 40 miles down the beach to Panama City is a little different than fishing on Okaloosa. I've got no hard feelings towards anyone and I hope no one has any towards me.


Nah fishhead no hard feelings my friend. I hope to wet a line with you someday and get into some of that cobe action you guys get in the panhandle. Your welcome anytime down here for some snookin. Tightlines my friend and here's to warmer weather. :beer: Question: How do you guys fish for kings in ur parts?


----------



## nolefisher33 (Feb 26, 2007)

Rhorm I just found some of those Pink Banana Jigs on Ebay. Looks like 6 for 5 bucks. Seems like a hell of a deal to me.


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

nolefisher33 said:


> Rhorm I just found some of those Pink Banana Jigs on Ebay. Looks like 6 for 5 bucks. Seems like a hell of a deal to me.


Definately a deal. What is the auction number. I promise not to bid. Just wanna see.


----------



## nolefisher33 (Feb 26, 2007)

http://stores.ebay.com/Skipper-Jigs-Inc

He's got a store with a bunch of different ones apparently. Feel free to buy!


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Dam that's it! Never heard of skipper but, dam that will work. i had the 3/8. Also the diamond jigs are VERY good for spanish. Sea striker makes a good diamond jig as well! Now that's my experience in Naples but, I don't see why a fish would all of a sudden change it's mind just cause it moved into the panhandle.


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

If u are after the spanish mackerel go with that pink jig and bounce it off the bottom to get pomps as well but, if you are just after spanish here are a couple more really good jigs. #1 is a seastriker diamond jig. #2 is a hopkins spoon. Both are good for spanish mackerel. Now it may be a little early to target them but, fishhead say they will be there so better be prepared than not. 









Oh and btw use 30# leader and check it for nicks regularly and change out when it looks bad. Those critters got teeth and will cut ur line. Many angler lose alot of lures. A cheap alternative as fishhead briefly mention is a straw jig. Many diff ways to make em but basically cut a straw (From McDonalds or wherever) run it through a jig head and put a treble on the end. Very cheap alternative to buying expensive lures and very effective. Maybe fishhead can chime in on how they use em in your neck of the woods.


----------



## nolefisher33 (Feb 26, 2007)

I just bought 6 of the Banana ones. I'll probably end up buying some of those Diamond ones later on. They look very promising 

Aye, always good to be prepared! I'll have to invest in those jigs too. Looks tasty to me 

Thanks for all of the help btw. Very much appreciated!


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Good buy! They work great for Pompano and the Spanish love em too. Cast em out, let it sink to the sand then bouce of the bottom with passion. Have fun! :fishing: Now that I know you made ur buy, I'm about to make one of my own. Let's both give reports on our success! Good luck my friend!  
BTW I am a Noles fan too!


----------



## nolefisher33 (Feb 26, 2007)

Yea i'd love to see how you do with yours. I'm heading to Jacksonville next week for my Spring Break hopefully mine will be in time to give them a try there. If so i'll be sure to let you know! Good luck to you as well! Great to here you're a Nole fan as well  Hopefully we'll bounce back this upcoming season. I'm feelin confident with the new coaching changes


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

One thing is don't listen to them about the pink jig cause they don't know. Just have a rod and reel ready and if the pomps are runnin give it a shot. Let is sink and bounce it off the bottom. Another thing is PM Railroader. Tell him rhorm sent ya. He fishes Jacksonville alot and can maybe meet ya up there or give you some tips. Good luck and tight lines! If ya ever decide to come to Tampa I would be happy to meet up with ya and show ya around!


----------



## nolefisher33 (Feb 26, 2007)

Alright sounds good  I might have to make my way down to Tampa soon. I have some friends in that area. Would love to do some fishing with ya. Always fun to try new areas  :fishing:


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

rhorm said:


> Question: How do you guys fish for kings in ur parts?


Although you can see anything from short conventional bottom rods with spinning reels, to surf rods, the most common lengths are 7 to 9 foot. Long enough for distance but short enough to cast safely. Usually a fairly fast action. 17# to 20# is probably the most common line, although a few fish 15#. Reel wise, something you can cast that holds at least 250 yds. of line. (manual 706's are respected) Line wise, you may see anything but Ande is king. Real men aren't afraid to use pink. Then down to a small swivel, a foot of your favorite wire, and a 1/0-4x treble hook. Baitwise, a live or injured cigar minnow or herring, and you're ready to go. Everyone usually fishes the downwind side of the pier so the wind keeps the bait out there. This about covers Okaloosa pier king fishing from start to finish.


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

rhorm said:


> Nole, one REALLY good tip I picked up from the locals in Naples FL when I was down there for 6 months last year was the pink banana jig. Dam that thing will get you your limit in pomps and spanish in no time if they are around. They tear it up and will make you put your gotchas away. I bought a few and will take a pic for ya. These were made by a old salt (very nice guy) named Monte who is a Naples Pier novice. Don't know if you can get them outside Naples but, they are under the brand name "Monte's jigs" If you see em I highly recommend. :fishing:


I bought a few of these last night in Ebay. He's got some nice deals on other stuff too. Rhorm, does this guy have a store here in Naples?


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

NewToNaples, You can get the Monte jigs @ Sunshine Ace on Tamiami.  I used to go to that place every weekend. It's hard to not spend a bunch of money in there.


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

rhorm said:


> NewToNaples, You can get the Monte jigs @ Sunshine Ace on Tamiami.  I used to go to that place every weekend. It's hard to not spend a bunch of money in there.


Thanks Rhorm. ACE is the best place in Naples by far. I never noticed these lures there before. I guess I'll have to look a little harder.


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

When you walk in turn immediately to your right, walk past the reel cases\service station and look on your left. There all lots of different jigs from Monte but, the pink banana is the most popular. I like to also replace the treble hook. The one that comes with it doesn't last very long. :fishing:


----------

